# Brand new turbo twist uv leaking



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a coralife turbo-twist 3x UV from king eds on Sunday. I got it all set up and as soon as the water starts flowing, it's leaking at maybe a cup an hour. I inspect and there are multiple micro fractures sweating water on the plastic quartz sleeve housing at the base of the threads for the bulb holder cap. 
Good thing I have some extra plumbing parts laying around to splice the hose back together. I take it off, pull it apart and there is about 2 inches of sealant on the quartz sleeve inside the housing that was missed during manufacturing. 
I've emailed them twice (sunday and today) and all I have gotten back is email receipts. Has anyone had problems with coralife before? I'm not impressed with their company.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you talked to king Eds about it? See what they can do to help.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I was going to, Ron wrote me up a special receipt for warranty that has "no refunds or exchanges " on it. Come to think of it, I have only had that receipt before with a coralife t5no fixture a couple years ago. I had a fusion 600 pump die after a month and ron replaced it but that came with a regular receipt. I'll talk to him and see what he says but I'd like to actually communicate with the company that made the product.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

That is odd .Why would they sell some thing that is brand new and not give you a warranty on it ?


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought one from J&L awhile back and it had a slow leak from the top connection. J&L sell washers for it. I used those and it stopped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

Coralife has been difficult for retailers to deal with, especially when it comes to warranty and replacement parts. It's fastest and best for the consumer to deal with coralife direct. Not ideal, but I can understand why king eds would have done that. As Korya stated, try picking up some washers from j&l and if that doesn't solve your problem, get on the phone with coralife.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

bonsai dave said:


> That is odd .Why would they sell some thing that is brand new and not give you a warranty on it ?


I should clarify, he gave the detailed receipt for the coralife manufacturers warranty. Its not uncommon for stores to not take returns on certain products
For example, my brother in law bought a gaming mouse and after a week, It broke. He had to ship it back to the manufacturer because they wanted to inspect and repair before a replacement is handed over.



Korya said:


> I bought one from J&L awhile back and it had a slow leak from the top connection. J&L sell washers for it. I used those and it stopped leaking.


Thanks for the tip Alenne but, I won't tolerate a leaking aquarium accessory right out of the box. There's a washer at the cracks and it doesn't cover all of them.



Otolith said:


> Coralife has been difficult for retailers to deal with, especially when it comes to warranty and replacement parts. It's fastest and best for the consumer to deal with coralife direct. Not ideal, but I can understand why king eds would have done that. As Korya stated, try picking up some washers from j&l and if that doesn't solve your problem, get on the phone with coralife.


 Thanks otolith, I contacted them on sunday and now it will be 3 days without a response. They must have a lot of problems with their products if it takes that long for customer service to get back to me. I will spend my lunch break phoning them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Was this UV unit a used one they sold you for a special price? Otherwise if you got it as new and it's faulty with cracks on the body it should be returnable for warranty replacement without smoke and mirrors! I have Coralife sterilizers and have never had any issues at all.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

No it was brand new with all the factory seals and bags intact. I just got off the phone with them and I have to email them pictures of the defects and receipt and they will mail me a new part. They said they had a massive email backlog due to the holidays. We'll see how long it takes.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah something seems "fishy" if a brand new product is non returnable or exchangeable.

If you get no where with coralife and king eds cant help then I do have a suggestion, a matter of ethics comes into play though. You could always look at say P*tsm*rt or something similiar and see if they sell the same product.. purchase a new one and return the defective product to the company with more buying power and they may have a more reasonable return policy.

Now im not suggesting that it is the best method but i mean the damn thing is new it shouldnt leak be broken or anything so you can fight the good fight with coralife and waste time and energy or you can do the other way either way coralife is in the wrong .. still you think king eds would be down to help... I dunno talk to them first but if your out of options then thats an avenue that could lead you to where you wanna go.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I havent talked to king eds yet, as I'm not able to get there until the weekend. I was just going off what was on the receipt, I will talk to ron and and see what he has to say. I talk to him all the time and has been super nice on other returns. 
It all depends on the manufacturer's warranty policies. I have now talked to coralife and they will send me a new part


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I am happy to report that a box arrived from Coralife today.
Why is the box so Damn big?
I open it up to find a brand new entire uv unit instead of just the quartz sleeve housing they said they were shipping. Wow! and I don't even have to send the old one back. I now have 2 new uv sterilizers, I just have to fix the leaky one. After a little bit of frustration with the length of time it took to get a email reply, coralife is now golden in my books.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

